# Unique Grand Slam



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Just wanted to share one of the coolest/best bluewater trips I've ever been on in the 20+ years I've been fishing in the Gulf. About two months ago we brought the "Whoo Dat" from her summer home in Grand Isle, LA over to Galveston, TX because of the oil spill. Since we have been in Galveston we have been unable to fish due to several mechanical issues and bad weather. Last week it was finally looking like the upcoming weekend was going to be nice and the boat was ready to roll. We decided to leave Saturday afternoon so that we would reach the area we had chosen to fish by night fall so that we could swordfish. 

We left Galveston around 3:00 in the afternoon with a great crew including the owner of the boat(and my boss) Keith Richardson, his 8 year old son Kaleb Richardson, Ryan Guerin, George Huye, Cort Landry and myself. About three miles before reaching our destination we came across one of the best looking weed lines one could ever ask for, about 5-10 feet wide with pretty green water on one side and cobalt blue on the other. It was too late in the day to troll it but we knew that if the seas remained calm through the night and we could locate it again the next morning, it was going to be on!

We arrived at our sword fishing area, shut down and turned on the underwater lights. Immediately all sorts of sea creatures began swimming to our boat from flying fish to squid and even some creatures we couldn't identify! I began rigging everything up for swords and started setting lines out as the rest of the crew entertained themselves by netting flying fish. We had a few swordfish bites here and there but that was an afterthought when later that evening something caught my eye swimming towards the boat. I knew immediately what it was only because I have seen/caught one once before. I grabbed the dip net and scooped up a 5-7 inch long juvenile sailfish! We took a few pictures and immediately released the little guy back into the water but first made him promise to return to our boat again when he grows up. He then swam away into the darkness.







 After a few more hours of little to no action the eastern horizon began to glow signaling it was time to cleanup the sword fishing tackle and prepare the cockpit for trolling. Around 6:30, Keith woke up and pointed the boat in the direction where we had seen the weed line the day before. I put out four of our usual seven baits while I continued to stow tackle from the night before and clean up. Keith found the line in about 15 minutes and five minutes after that the reel on the left flat started screaming. Before I could get to the rod, a 400 or so pound blue marlin emerged from the cobalt blue water and proceeded to put on a show 30 feet behind the boat doing somersaults, tail walking and more as she tried to throw the hooks but thankfully the hook set was solid! The fish was in the air for at least 45 seconds of the first minute she was hooked. Most of the crew was still asleep after a long night of sword fishing with the exception of Cort. I began yelling "blue marlin" in an effort to wake up reinforcements for the upcoming battle. Ryan jumped up, ran to the chair and strapped in for the battle. After assisting Ryan I then turned around anticipating all the remaining lines to be in the water but to my pleasant surprise the seemingly novice crew had cleared all the lines! We made a great team for sure! After about 30 minutes of excellent angling by Ryan accompanied with great boat maneuvering by Keith, I had the leader in hand. We got the fish along side the boat, got a few pictures, made sure she was healthy and cut the line. Whoops and hollers could be heard as we watched the big fish swim off into the cobalt blue depths. 






 







A few high fives later we had our lines back in the water. It was at this point I realized that if we were to catch a white marlin then we would technically have a grand slam and proceeded to inform the rest of the crew. About 15 minutes later the right short rigger went down and line started peeling off the Shimano 50 wide. Just like all passionate fishermen, Kaleb had been itching for his turn in the chair so this time I looked at him and said "it's all yours little buddy!". He jumped into the fighting chair as I transferred the rod to the chair. He settled in for the fight as George assisted him in his efforts. Kaleb did an expert job and had the fish near the boat within 5 minutes but we had yet to see the fish. I was anticipating a wahoo because the fish made one hard run then came straight to the boat. As I grabbed the leader I got my first glimpse of the fish and could hardly contain myself as I yelled "white marlin!!". Not only did this fish complete the slam but it was Kaleb's first billfish! Just like we had done with the blue, we took a few pictures, removed the hooks, made sure the fish was healthy then sent it on its way.






 






​ We put the lines back in the water and had a few more shots at billfish but had to leave them biting to go do some deep dropping and snapper fishing. When we returned to the dock,with flags flying on the riggers, Ryan and Kaleb were thrown into the water indicating that they had joined an elite group of fishermen fortunate enough to land one of God's most magnificent and powerful creatures. 
 







[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
 





 Trips like this one is what its all about, it is why we suffer through long days of rough seas, break downs and slow fishing. I thank God everyday for being able to experience trips like this one and be able to provide people with lasting memories of the deep blue sea!


Tight Lines and Fair Winds,
Chris Marlin Hood








​​[/FONT]


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Brent


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

hogdogs said:


> Brent


first off, I thought I added pics with it but I guess not.....worthless?? Maybe next time I won't post anything for you to read about and let you enjoy sitting on the beach watching skimmers!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

You got some mighty big hands sir:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

kahala boy said:


> You got some mighty big hands sir:thumbup::thumbup:


Haha yeah you can just call me Bill Braskey!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

GREAT POST nice to see someone gettin after em. thanks for sharing pics an all....................:thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I just got the email Chris, great job. Looks like things are getting better for you in the lone star state


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome pics... That is the coolest wee-sail pic I have ever seen!

As for the emoticon... it is just a regular thing to utilize when a good post is missing the requisite pics... easy there fella, no offense meant...
Brent


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

sitting here in my office very jealous of yall right now! Congrats! Awesome day my friend!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to the two young men that caught the blue and white marlins.I am also glad that they both can swim. Any wahoo or dolphin being caught over there?Thanks for the post and pictures. Gene


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris, thanks for the post and CONGRATS on a SLAM. The little Sailfish are always amazing. Glad someone is out there fishing, I am having withdrawals.

"Hogdogs," Brent, I appreciate that you backed down. There is an old saying, think before you speak, this day in age, think before you type. This forum is free, you volunteer to post, it takes effort to put together the post, and from time to time, especially when you are sleep deprived from a fishing trip and dealing with the new forum, technology will conspire to mess up the post and pics. 

We are all Fellow Fisherman dealing with a historic economic and ecological disaster, and would like to encourage more common decency and decorum among this group and those outside of the PFF.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

PURPLE HAZE said:


> Congratulations to the two young men that caught the blue and white marlins.I am also glad that they both can swim. Any wahoo or dolphin being caught over there?Thanks for the post and pictures. Gene


Yeah both are being caught....we only trolled for three hours, had we trolled longer we would have certainly picked up some wahoo. We had a 70-80 lb wahoo explode on the right flat but didnt get hooked and missed a few others on the riggers. Saw a few "super chicken" dolphin in the spread too.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Magic236 said:


> Chris, thanks for the post and CONGRATS on a SLAM. The little Sailfish are always amazing. Glad someone is out there fishing, I am having withdrawals.
> 
> "Hogdogs," Brent, I appreciate that you backed down. There is an old saying, think before you speak, this day in age, think before you type. This forum is free, you volunteer to post, it takes effort to put together the post, and from time to time, especially when you are sleep deprived from a fishing trip and dealing with the new forum, technology will conspire to mess up the post and pics.
> 
> We are all Fellow Fisherman dealing with a historic economic and ecological disaster, and would like to encourage more common decency and decorum among this group and those outside of the PFF.


I also appreciate you backing down Hogdogs and thanks for reiterating it too Magic.


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Just got back in town and read your post. Congrats. Sounds like Texas fishing is pretty darn good. Always good to get the young guys in on the catching. My 10 year old caught a white and lost a blue while we were in the Abacos. Just got the boat home yesterday. Kind of depressing at OBM. Look me up next time you are over this way.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

skindeep said:


> Just got back in town and read your post. Congrats. Sounds like Texas fishing is pretty darn good. Always good to get the young guys in on the catching. My 10 year old caught a white and lost a blue while we were in the Abacos. Just got the boat home yesterday. Kind of depressing at OBM. Look me up next time you are over this way.


Congrats to him as well! I definitely will look ya up when we make it back that way!


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome trip looks like we have a new generation of upcoming youths to carry on the legacy I never seen no one not return to billfishing after they catch one There hooked a trip to remember


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

Chris, great post and sounds like a hell of a time!! Congrats on the SLAM, I've seen a juvenile once before and boy are they something else!!! Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:

Matt Davis


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

great work though some pictures would have added more effect


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure if you would like to run this far out of Galveston, but I can give you reports on what I see out here on Perdido. Of course I am 2 and 2. It may be worth a shot.


----------

